# [performance] évolution de machine (retape)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je souhaite éventuellement changer la mobo qui ne dispose pas du jeu sse2 dans son Athlon XP 3200+ par une autre un peu plus performante à mon avis

Je redonne quelques infos sur la machine 'gen2' actuelle pour le caractère intégral du fil.

```
gen2 ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 10

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 2191.305

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 4382.61

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 34 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management: ts
```

```
gen2 ~ # lspci -vnn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IGP2 [10de:01e0] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:00.1 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 [10de:01eb] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 [10de:01ee] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 [10de:01ed] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 [10de:01ec] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.5 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 [10de:01ef] (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge [10de:0060] (rev a4)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:80ad]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [48] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) [10de:0064] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11]

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_nforce2

00:02.0 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0067] (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:0c11]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 12

   Memory at e5086000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:02.1 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0067] (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:0c11]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e5081000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:02.2 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0068] (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:0c11]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e5082000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0080

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller [10de:0066] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet [1043:80a7]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at e5085000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit [10de:006b] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 12

   Memory at e5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) [10de:006a] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) [1043:8095]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   Memory at e5080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_intel8x0

   Kernel modules: snd_intel8x0

00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge [10de:006c] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: e3000000-e4ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-e00fffff

00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IDE [10de:0065] (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable)

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable)

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller [10de:006e] (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:809a]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e5083000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at e5084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 AGP [10de:01e8] (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: e1000000-e2ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

01:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller [11ab:4320] (rev 13)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus) [1043:811a]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at e4020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e0080000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

   Kernel driver in use: skge

01:08.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless [11ab:1faa] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Netgear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter [1385:6b00]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Memory at e4010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

01:09.0 USB controller [0c03]: NEC Corporation OHCI USB Controller [1033:0035] (rev 41) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: NEC Corporation USB Controller [1033:0035]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at e4024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

01:09.1 USB controller [0c03]: NEC Corporation OHCI USB Controller [1033:0035] (rev 41) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: NEC Corporation USB Controller [1033:0035]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at e4025000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

01:09.2 USB controller [0c03]: NEC Corporation uPD72010x USB 2.0 Controller [1033:00e0] (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Aten International Co. Ltd. Device [1735:00e0]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

   Memory at e4026000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller [1095:3112] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller [1095:6112]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at a400 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a800 [size=4]

   I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at b000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at b400 [size=16]

   Memory at e4027000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e0000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200] [1002:5961] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: GeCube Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 Game Buster VIVO [18bc:0053]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e1000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

03:00.1 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200] (Secondary) [1002:5941] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: GeCube Technologies, Inc. Device [18bc:0052]

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]

   Memory at e2010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

```
gen2 ~ # uname -a

Linux gen2 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #14 Sun Aug 10 11:57:23 CEST 2014 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
gen2 ~ # dmesg | grep Bogo

[    0.002002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4382.61 BogoMIPS (lpj=2191305)
```

J'ai effectué quelques commandes sur la nouvelle machine envisagée avec un live-dvd 2012, pour avoir des indications de performance comparative

Je n'ai que nForce-CK8S pour indication de cette mobo, pas de sérigraphie sur la carte. En fait, nForce-CK8S indique le jeu de composants : le chipset. Mais pas le modèle ni la marque de la mobo.

À cette intention, je vous livre un dossier partagé : https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2motSLuTTTTcE9WUUJXNlhLN2M&usp=sharing

Ce n'est pas pressé du tout, il est probable que je fasse cette opération cet hiver seulement. Avec un changement de 'CHOST' à le clef. Ce qui me plait bien  :Wink: 

Déjà je souhaite en discuter car cela m'intéresse de savoir plus précisément où se trouvent ces gains de performance

Merci et bonne journéeLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Aug 14, 2020 10:31 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour être honnête, il y a très peu d'intérêt à rassembler des infos sur ce que tu as déjà. Tout va être à changer (CM, CPU, RAM, et... disques si ce sont des IDE). L'alim aussi si elle est d'époque.

Fait d'abord un point sur ce que tu veux comme dimension et usage pour la machine "NG" (gros boitier gaming, petite config style NUC, mix entre les 2, etc).

Mais fait une croix sur la récup', à part peut être un disque dur et le boîtier si vraiment tu es têtu  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour El_Goretto

Il n'y a strictement rien à changer, sauf la mobo en fond de panier si ça loge, amorcer en CD amd64 et changer et le CHOST puis un emerge -e world ; en gros

Les disques sont deux 2TB sata 300 en raid1 sur des ports sata 150 mais avec un bios modifié qui les accepte tranquillement ; je ne sais pas à quel débit réel mais ce n'est pas un souci. Les disques sont de bonne facture et n'ont pas étés bousculés ; j'ai le 'spare' de prévu.

Les deux machines disposent de 3GB de DDR400 (PC3200)

Je conserve l'alim qui date mais qui tient vraiment la route et qui est silencieuse ; à moins d'avoir un autre connecteur d'alim à brancher obligatoirement sur cette nouvelle mobo et dont l'alim actuelle ne disposerai pas

Ce n'est qu'un petit poste à usages restreints : Web, mail et j'y essaie aussi la VOIP. J'ai placé un plex-media-server pour idée de conserver tout ce qui appartient à ma tante comme média et que je me collectionne depuis trop longtemps ; elle dispose d'une TV samsung connectable avec l'appli plex au magasin.

Ma tante Monique ne l'utilise que peu, très peu. Je fais en sorte que ce soit fonctionnel. Avoir le jeu d'instructions sse2 semble indispensable désormais.

Kwé c'est koi NUC ? Et 'NG' aussi  :Wink: 

Je ne tiens pas du tout à faire une croix sur la récupération ! Hors de question. Je ne compte rien changer. Où alors il y aura achat d'une machine neuve.

Mais un tel achat est complètement inutile, vu l'usage de Monique de son ordi. Sans évoquer son âge.

Mon fil demande des explications sur les aspects où se trouvent les différences notables de performance.

Pour ma propre culture.

Merci pour ta contribution mais tu n'a pas perçu mon intérêt et le contexte.

édition : elle a un down de 12, ce qui permets un peu de Déluge  :Wink: 

Reviens !

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

C'est pas la carte mère qui fait que l'on supporte ou pas sse2, c'est le processeur !!!

Donc si tu changes celui-ci, a condition d'en trouver un qui va sur ta carte mère actuelle (pas gagné ça), cela suffirait a ton bonheur.

Par contre, mettre une nouvelle carte mère .... voir quelle type de mémoire elle supporte et le type de processeur (FM1, FM3, ....)

Donc si elle ne supporte pas le type de mémoire que tu as ,tu seras bon pour acheter de la mémoire  ....

etc etc ...

NUC et NG : des machines très petites, qui ont juste ce qu'il faut tel que par exemple : 

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00162839.html

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00157788.html

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00157265.html

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir,

 *Quote:*   

> C'est pas la carte mère qui fait que l'on supporte ou pas sse2, c'est le processeur !!! 

 

Je l'ai parfaitement compris : l'Athlon XP 3200+ sur socket A étant le maximum que l'on puisse mettre sur une Asus A7N8X-E* ne comporte pas ce jeu sse2

Le processeur existant pour la nouvelle mobo AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ supporte les flags :

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow up rep_good nopl

Le processeur Athlon XP 3200+ supporte les flags :

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

La différence est : clflush sse2 nx lm up rep_good nopl

Qu'en dire ?

 *Quote:*   

> Donc si tu changes celui-ci, a condition d'en trouver un qui va sur ta carte mère actuelle (pas gagné ça), cela suffirait a ton bonheur. 

 

Perdu d'avance : impossible sur l'A7N8X-E*

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, mettre une nouvelle carte mère .... voir quelle type de mémoire elle supporte et le type de processeur (FM1, FM3, ....) 

 

La nForce-CK8S est équipée de 3 DIMM DDR400 PC3200 de 1GB ; la reconnaissance auto se fait en 333MHz ; Le memtestx86+ refuse de se lancer : il semble bloquer au premier écran, pas de progression ; le DVD live Gentoo 2012 fonctionne très bien avec l'option 'docache' que j'aime préciser.

Processeur AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ en place sur un socket 754

Comment lancer un "memetest64" ? Merci de me le dire

Je ne sais pas ce que sont FM1 et FM3 ?

 *Quote:*   

> Donc si elle ne supporte pas le type de mémoire que tu as ,tu seras bon pour acheter de la mémoire ....

 

amha : c'est tout à fait bien supporté ; Pour info, ce sont des PC3200 Kingston Lifetime Warranty

 *Quote:*   

> etc etc ...

 

Je demande juste des explications sur les performances comparées : entre arch x86 et arch amd64, le jeu sse2 en plus et le Bogo légèrement inférieur plus tout ce que vous pourriez me dire pour la viabilité de l'opération que j'envisage et ce que je pourrai apprendre dans ce contexte de performances comparées

J'ai du temps à donner en quantité et aucune envie ni besoin de faire commerce pour du neuf

Je pense être dans le vrai pour le besoin évoqué

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Aug 19, 2014 8:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> NUC et NG : des machines très petites, qui ont juste ce qu'il faut tel que par exemple : 
> 
> http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00162839.html
> 
> http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00157788.html
> ...

 

Très petits en taille, alléchants en performance au rapport coût, qui devient vite élevé quand même.

Pour une personne qui utilise quotidiennement son ordi, alors je dis "oui, réfléchir"

Pour mon topo, je n'ai rien à dépenser - ou presque - pour accroître les capacités de l'ordinateur de Monique.

/ma vie

Je sais qu'elle ne sait pas encore ouvrir Firefox pour ouvrir son mail. Elle ne parvient pas à disposer de temps pour s'y remettre alors qu'elle le souhaite réellement.

Nous avons un contact matinal quasi-quotidien et malgré mon aide, cela s'avère vraiment difficile pour elle.

/

Je ne puis que rester sur de la retape, avec les moyens du bord.

----------

## pti-rem

Je viens de lancer un Memtest86+ 5.01 à partir d'un System Rescue CD tout frais

Je vais laisser tourner la nuit

édition : 5 passes sans erreur.Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Aug 14, 2020 9:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processeur_64_bits

Il n'y a que l'adressage mémoire qui est vraiment indicatif entre l'archi 32 et 64, pour le reste ca revient à la même chose, on va pas plus vite avec l'un ou l'autre.

FM1/3 : correspond au type de socket des proco amd comme le sont les am1/2/3, le tout dépendant des proco

Pour intel c'est 1150, 1155, .....

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je comprends maintenant que ce projet n'est pas vraiment intéressant :

- gain du ss2

- perte en fréquence d'horloge du processeur

- consommation électrique plus élevée du processeur Athlon 64 3000+ sur socket 754

- alimentation probablement à changer pour le connecteur supplémentaire à quatre broches

- une quantité de travail assez importante

Merci à vous tous

Je laisse tomber l'idée

J'aurai certainement l'occasion de monter une Gentoo sur cette mobo à chipset nForce-CK8S pour mon plaisir ou pour satisfaire un besoin d'une relation.

----------

## pti-rem

Merci USTruck

----------

## Enlight

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processeur_64_bits
> 
> Il n'y a que l'adressage mémoire qui est vraiment indicatif entre l'archi 32 et 64, pour le reste ca revient à la même chose, on va pas plus vite avec l'un ou l'autre.
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact...

Tout d'abord il n'y a pas que les registres d'adresse qui changent de taille du coup un strcopy optimisé qui utilise des registres de 64 bits au lieu de 32 bits, c'est deux fois moins de cycles d'horloge, et ce genre d'opération ne manque pas dans un OS... Après de manière indirecte il existait des problématiques telles que le fait qu'un numéro d'inode 32bits dans la VFS limitait le placement des inodes sur le disque ce qui ruinait les stratégies de minimisation des seeks, etc...

----------

## pti-rem

Pour info, cette mobo à chipset nForce-CK8S s'est avérée être une  LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb﻿ qui indique ""NF3 250GB/Ultra" au boot

Elle tourne très bien un Seven intégral pour une sorte de petit HTPC de projection (https://sites.google.com/site/retapeprojection/bienvenue)

Avec un processeur supérieur Athlon 64 3400+ et une PCI 4 ports SATA300Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Nov 09, 2021 11:48 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je comprends maintenant que ce projet n'est pas vraiment intéressant :
> 
> - gain du ss2
> ...

 

C'est sûr que pour lancer Firefox, sse2 n'est pas indispensable. Le besoin et donc le gain en permformance des instructions CPU dépendent aussi (surtout) des applications visées. Si tu veux faire de la vidéo ou de la retouche photo ou je ne sais pas quoi de "gourmand", oui sse2 devient indispensable.

Attention aussi : ce n'est pas parce que la fréquence des processeurs diminue qu'ils deviennent moins puissants. Les processeurs intègrent de plus en plus de cœurs et disposent d'instructions de plus en plus spécialisées. Si je devais faire une analogie, je comparerais ça à une production électrique avec des vélos.

Si j'ai un Chinois qui pédale très vite dans ma cave, j'aurais moins de courant que si j'en avais 4 (ou plus, de toutes façons, ils sont plus d'1 milliard   :Twisted Evil:  ) qui pédaleraient à 70% du premier. Si en plus, je dispose de 4 Chinois coureurs professionnels,  lorsqu'il pédalent à la même vitesse, on pourrait leur mettre une "vitesse" plus élevée sur leurs vélos (plus dur de pédaler, mais plus de tours de roue) et donc, ils produiraient plus de courant au final que les 4 amateurs.

Et on pourrait continuer cette analogie : mes pédaleurs professionnels au fond de ma cave fournissent plus d'électricité que des amateurs, parce qu'ils se dépensent plus. Ils leur faut plus à manger. Voilà pourquoi la consommation électrique des processeurs augmente (en gros, j'essaie de faire une analogie ici alors les experts en finesse de gravure, CAMEMBERT !!!).

My 2 cents.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir

Merci StinGer_Uesugi pour tes deux sous

J'ai fait sauté ma chaîne une fois ou deux à la lecture mais j'ai bien compris le fond  :Wink: 

Je reviens vers vous pour demander si vous pensez qu'il est possible de placer un AMD Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ - AMN4000BKX5BU tel que vendu à AMD AMN4000BKX5BU Athlon 64 Mobile 2.6GHz CPU (Old Type) à la place du AMD Athlon 64 3400+ - ADA3400AEP4AX (ADA3400AXBOX) qui tourne.

édition : plus de stock à cette adresse, le seul que je trouve est à 65$ ; Inattention et doux rêve évaporé ...

Déjà, il faut que mon BIOS accepte d'alimenter avec un Vcore de 1,35 V

C'est quoi le "Old Type" ? du mobile ? Le fait que le dessus ne soit pas entièrement recouvert et métallique mais présente simplement la puce au milieu ? (lidded contre lidless ?)

J'aurai un gain du jeu SSE3 et une fréquence légèrement plus élevée et aussi un Thermal Design Power bien moins élevé (62 Watt contre 89 Watt)

J'ai les patins en mousse si ils ne sont pas fournis.

Pour la pâte thermique, j'ai de la JETART Nano Diamond CK4800 (Comparatifs et critiques) en seringue de 0,8 ml

Ça convient comme pâte ?

Aussi, je lis un commentaire à DFI LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb processor support où le Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ n'est pas listé.

 *Quote:*   

> 2011-09-09 22:50:13
> 
> Posted by: TBJ
> 
> I have this cpu with this board: AMN4000BKX5BU, it is a "Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ Newark 2.6GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket 754 Single-Core Processor Model AMN4000BKX5BU".

 

Je lis aussi à AMD Athlon 64 3700+ - ADA3700AEP5AR (ADA3700BOX) :

 *Quote:*   

> This is the fastest desktop processor for socket 754, and this is usually the best upgrade for socket 754 motherboards. This is not the fastest socket 754 processor overall. Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ has faster internal frequency than the Athlon 64 3700+, but that mobile processor is not supported by many desktop motherboards. The Mobile Athlon 64 may work in some motherboards, and even then it may require different heatsink/fan due to different height of package type.

 

Pour la hauteur, le dissipateur se bloque en force avec une manette qui pivote sur un côté. La marge de descente est assez importante.

Je me demande quelle différence de hauteur il peut y avoir entre un processeur lidded et un lidless ?

Pour info, le XP 64 3700+ est vendu environ 30$ ; Avec pour seul intérêt (?) le "Level 2 cache size 1 MB exclusive 16-way set associative cache" contre "Level 2 cache size  1 MB exclusive cache" pour le mobile ; J'avoue ne pas comprendre la différence de ces deux L2. Et le manque du SSE3 pour le 3700+

Je suis preneur des conseils et des avis

Je vais auparavant vérifier en mi-avril les VCore de disponibles avant de penser à me lancer là dedans.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour !

Un déterrage pour montrer que de la retape peut valoir le coup.

 *Dim Fév 22, 2015, pti-rem wrote:*   

> Pour info, cette mobo à chipset nForce-CK8S s'est avérée être une  LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb﻿ qui indique ""NF3 250GB/Ultra" au boot
> 
> Elle tourne très bien un Seven intégral pour une sorte de petit HTPC de projection (https://sites.google.com/site/retapeprojection/bienvenue)
> 
> Avec un processeur supérieur Athlon 64 3400+ et une PCI 4 ports SATA300

 

Je viens d'avoir mon père pour qui j'ai fourni et installé début 2015 la tour de projection et il m'indique que ça tourne encore.

Il y a eu la pile de la carte mère à changer et probablement un ou deux dépoussiérages d'effectués.

À l'époque, je n'avais pas voulu lui mettre un Linux.

Maintenant, le tout est hors d'âge.

Il en fait un simple et petit usage.

Pourvu que ça dure !

Pour l'anecdote, le disque dur de 2 TB avait le moteur bloqué quand j'ai voulu le placer tout au début.

J'ai dû le mettre au four pour le rendre très chaud pendant disons vingt minutes pour qu'il fonctionne à nouveau une fois refroidi.

Le four de la cuisinière à bois convenait bien  :Smile: 

----------

